# BERGWERK Farbvarianten



## RK @ BERGWERK (9. November 2007)

@ all 

ich möchte in diesem Thread bis wir unsere HP umgestaltet haben, aktuelle Farbvariationen unserer Kunden zeigen. Zur besseren Übersicht bitte keine Postings ! Vielen Dank !


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (9. November 2007)

*Mercury SL in sidblau/9010weiß/sidblau, glanz*




*Mercury SL in anthrazit/grimmsilber/anthrazit, matt*




*Mercury SL in schwarz/grimmsilber/schwarz, glanz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (12. November 2007)

*Faunus W.I.L.D. in RAL7035 Lichtgrau/Türkis/Lichtgrau, matt*


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (15. November 2007)

*in Front...electric blue/weiss, glanz
Mitte braun/beige, glanz*


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (29. November 2007)

*Mercury SL in weiß/copperbrown/weiß*


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (29. November 2007)

*orange/beige/orange*


----------



## raffic (29. November 2007)

Schöner Teppich!!!
Was ich meine ist die Rahmen sehen immer wieder geil aus. Schlicht, schön zeitlos. Ich muß meinen nur unbedingt mal neu Pulvern lassen. Einfach nur Klarlack gefällt mir nicht mehr so dolle.
Gruß
raffic


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (30. November 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> *Mercury SL in weiß/copperbrown/weiß*


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (30. November 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> *orange/beige/orange*


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (30. November 2007)

*Pfadfinder in RAL4002/RAL1013weiß/RAL4002*


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (18. Dezember 2007)

*Mercury SL in Latte..........  (1019 grau beige / weiß) *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (18. Dezember 2007)

das pfadi ist hübsch mit der Schrift. Bestimmt für n Mädel oder? Farbe, Schrift,.. kurzes Oberrohr 

grüße,
daif


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (22. Februar 2008)

*Farbmustersatz von Achim Prüfer(Förderkorb)*


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (28. April 2008)

*BERGWERK Faunus LSD in "XS"  * ( perlgold / weiss )


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (5. Mai 2008)

und in Endurance Ausstattung aufgebaut


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (12. Mai 2008)

Das Design "*Modern*" ist für folgende Bikes ab sofort verfügbar: Mercury, Mercury SL, Mercury Rohloff & Faunus LSD.
Wahlweise können Sie sich zwischen den Farbvarianten Schwarz-Weiß & Schwarz-Brilliantsilber entscheiden.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Mai 2008)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> und in Endurance Ausstattung aufgebaut



Ist das die W.I.L.D.-Version? Lass mich raten: Dieses Bike ist jetzt in und um KL unterwegs, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (13. Mai 2008)

Richtig !!!!


----------

